# [No title]



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Can someone help me, I had ivf with my 2nd due to blocked tubes :-( I had a BFP 
I,m now convinced I'm pregnant naturally although my period isn't due for a week and I haven't missed it?? I'm having terrible headaches, period pains in my back and my boobs are so sore!!! I feel different! I've done 3 tests all negative:-( 
The clear blue I took apart and there was a faint 2nd line on the digital one? I'm just so convinced I am?
Has anyone had this and been pregnant! I'm going crazy? :-( xxxxxxxxx advice would be great xxx shye


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't know if it's possible to get pregnant naturally with blocked tubes? We have had unprotected sex since our little pickle was born 3 years ago so is it possible and why hasn't it happened before? I so hope it's happened and our shye has made it....xxx


----------

